# Warum haben LKW keine Verriegelungen ?



## Hesse (18 März 2022)

https://www.hessenschau.de/panorama...all-eingestuerzt,bensheim-lkw-unfall-100.html

Warum passiert sowas immer und immer wieder?

Mall mit Kran, mal mit hochgeklappter Mulde.


Ist es so schwer ein Fahrzeug gegen Losfahren zu sperren wenn Kran oder Mulde nicht in Grundstellung ist?
Wir müssen fast jeden Endschalter doppelt abfragen und noch auf Plausibilität prüfen.
Bei sowas (LKW) gab es schon so viele Personenschäden ohne folgen in der Norm ?


----------



## JSEngineering (18 März 2022)

Nee, gibt immer nur organisatorische Maßnahmen... z.B. daß Müllwagen nicht mehr rückwärts fahren dürfen...
Es liegt vermutlich daran, daß die Lastwagen-Grundgestelle als solche von einer Firma kommen und die Aufbauten von einer anderen Firma. Und "die andere Firma" nicht in die Fahrzeugelektronik eingreifen kann...


----------



## Heinileini (18 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Warum passiert sowas immer und immer wieder?
> 
> Mall mit Kran, mal mit hochgeklappter Mulde.


Und warum erwischt es nie die Brücken, die baufällig sind und sowieso eingerissen werden müssen? 

Ein Losfahren mit noch "hochgeklappter Mulde" ist gängige und (z.T.) nötige Praxis. Ein Weiterfahren nach einigen Metern zu verhindern, dürfte aber durchaus machbar und sinnvoll sein.

PS:
Warum wird bei eingeschaltetem "RückblendLicht" (NebelRückleuchte) die MaximalGeschwindigkeit eines Fahrzeugs nicht auf 50 km/h begrenzt?
Die Werkstätten würden sich freuen und die notorischen "RückBlender" würden öfter daran erinnert, dass ...
- man nur bei Sichtweiten unter 50 m die NebelRückleuchte einschalten darf und
- man bei Sichtweiten unter 50 m nicht schneller als 50 km/h fahren darf.


----------



## Hesse (18 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Es liegt vermutlich daran, daß die Lastwagen-Grundgestelle, als solche von einer Firma kommen und die Aufbauten von einer anderen Firma.


Und die bekommen wir das immer Woche für Woche hin?

Wir haben wohl oftmals mehr als nur zwei Firmen die wir zusammen führen und verarbeiten müssen


----------



## Heinileini (18 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Und die bekommen wir das immer Woche für Woche hin?
> 
> Wir haben wohl oftmals mehr als nur zwei Firmen die wir zusammen führen und verarbeiten müssen


Vermutlich habt ihr die die LKW-Grundgestelle und die Aufbauten über's Internet vernetzt? Das wäre doch "Stand der Technik"!


----------



## magier (18 März 2022)

Es leuchtet eine Warnlampe auf ... zu mindestens bei den mit Stern .
Wie es bei Kranbrücken ist, k.a. , sicherlich aber ähnlich.





Aber Warnlampen kann man ja gut ignorieren ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2022)

magier schrieb:


> Es leuchtet eine Warnlampe auf ... zu mindestens bei den mit Stern .
> Wie es bei Kranbrücken ist, k.a. , sicherlich aber ähnlich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59849
> ...


Oder man sieht sie nicht weil die Kippenschachtel drauf liegt 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Oder man sieht sie nicht weil die Kippenschachtel drauf liegt 🤷‍♂️


Wenn man bedenkt, was jeder Kleinwagen für ein Piep- und Blinkkonzert veranstaltet, wenn der Kofferraum oder eine Türe nicht 100% zu ist oder man die Fahrertür öffnet während der Zündschlüssel noch steckt. Da wundert es einen doch, das manche Kipper wohl so lasch abgesichert sind.


----------



## ducati (18 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, was jeder Kleinwagen für ein Piep- und Blinkkonzert veranstaltet, wenn der Kofferraum oder eine Türe nicht 100% zu ist oder man die Fahrertür öffnet während der Zündschlüssel noch steckt. Da wundert es einen doch, das manche Kipper wohl so lasch abgesichert sind.


Du unterschätzt die LKW-Fahrer. Die finden ganz schnell eine Lösung, wenn etwas nervt...


----------



## Oberchefe (18 März 2022)

> Und warum erwischt es nie die Brücken, die baufällig sind und sowieso eingerissen werden müssen?


Bei uns in der Nähe ist über eine Bundesstraße eine Bahnbrücke mit 3,50m Durchfahrtshöhe. Da stecken regelmäßig LKWs fest weil die Fahrer vom Auto-Navi auf diese Straße gelotst werden. Aus Sicht der LKW Hersteller wäre es ein Fehler, LKW-Navis serienmäßig zu verbauen, würde ja den Neuverkauf von LKWs bremsen.
Der Gesetzgeber bringt auch dank Lobbyarbeit der Hersteller teilweise fragwürdige Vorschriften. Warum gibt es E-Call(vor allem in der jetzigen Version)? Nicht weil der auf der einsamen Landstraße von der Straße abgekommenen Autofahrer gerettet werden muss, das funktioniert im Zweifelsfall sowieso nicht weil an solchen Stellen kein Handy-Empfang ist. Nein, bei E-Call wird erst mal das Callcenter vom Autohersteller kontaktiert (auf den belebteren Straßen wo man den E-Call nicht bräuchte hat es ja oft Handyempfang).  Minutenlange Verzögerungen der Rettungsmaßnahmen und dergleichen werden in Kauf genommen nur damit der Hersteller bei Serviceleistungen (Abschleppen, Mietwagen, Neubeschaffung...) an erster Stelle steht.
Andere viel sinnvollere Sachen, wie z.B. Verpflichtung zum Tagfahrlicht werden dagegen nicht in Angriff genommen. Bei der aktuellen Sicht Morgens und Abends auf dem Weg zur/von der Arbeit erlebe ich regelmäßig wieviele Idioten ohne Licht oder bestenfalls mit Standlicht unterwegs sind nach dem Motto: ich sehe die Straße ja noch.


----------



## Heinileini (18 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Andere viel sinnvollere Sachen, wie z.B. Verpflichtung zum Tagfahrlicht werden dagegen nicht in Angriff genommen.


Tagfahrlicht? Das ist doch vorne "Standlicht" und hinten finster? Der Begriff "Tagfahrlicht" reicht dabei je nach Ausführung von kaum wahrnehmbarer Funzel bis hin zu blendender LED-Variante.


Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Sicht Morgens und Abends auf dem Weg zur/von der Arbeit erlebe ich regelmäßig wieviele Idioten ohne Licht oder bestenfalls mit Standlicht unterwegs sind ...


Diese "Idioten" sind häufig (vermute ich jedenfalls) diejenigen, die unbewusst einen Weg gefunden haben, das Tagfahrlicht auszuschalten bzw. sich auf das falsch verstandene Tagfahrlicht verlassen.
Als das Tagfahrlicht eingeführt wurde, nahm jedenfalls der Anteil der VerkehrsTeilnehmer lawinenartig zu, die mit "echtem" Standlicht unterwegs waren - und wahrscheinlich glaubten, fortschrittlich zu handeln und Gutes zu tun. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele von denen, die mit Tagfahrlicht im Tunnel unterwegs sind, glauben, ihr Kfz sei auch hinten beleuchtet.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 März 2022)

Am schlimmsten sind die tollen Beleuchtungaautomatiken an den neuen Autos. Kommt dann mal tagsüber ein richtiger Regenschauer runter und du fährst auf der Autobahn mit Sicht unter 20 Meter, lässt diese Automatik natürlich das Licht aus, ist ja schließlich hell genug. Gleiches z.B. auch bei Schnee tagsüber. Und die Leute wollen autonom fahren, wenn nicht einmal die Lichtautomatik zuverlässig funktioniert.


----------



## ducati (19 März 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und die Leute wollen autonom fahren.


Nee, glaub so gut wie niemand will autonom fahren.
Aber irgendwelche Konzerne wollen am liebsten teure Autonomabos für 1€ pro km verkaufen...


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2022)

> Nee, glaub so gut wie niemand will autonom fahren.


Ich schon. Sobald ich mich mit 7 Bier ins Auto setzen darf und sagen kann: "bring mich heim", bin ich dabei. Das ist aber dann Level 4 oder 5. Und bis dahin dauert es noch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich schon. Sobald ich mich mit 7 Bier ins Auto setzen darf und sagen kann: "bring mich heim", bin ich dabei. Das ist aber dann Level 4 oder 5. Und bis dahin dauert es noch.


Jetzt mal ehrlich, du willst dich doch nur zur
nächsten noch geöffneten Kneipe kutschieren lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, du willst dich doch nur zur
> nächsten noch geöffneten Kneipe kutschieren lassen.


"Tragt mich zum Auto, ich fahre nach Hause"


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2022)

> Jetzt mal ehrlich, du willst dich doch nur zur
> nächsten noch geöffneten Kneipe kutschieren lassen.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Stadt und Land. In der Stadt bist du mit 4 Maß Bier Alkoholiker, auf dem Land bist du da der Fahrer.


----------



## ducati (19 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das ist aber dann Level 4 oder 5. Und bis dahin dauert es noch.


Wieviel Bier sind Level 4? Und naja, ist doch erst Nachmittag🤔


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2022)

> Wieviel Bier sind Level 4?



da habe ich was anderes gemeint









						Autonomes Fahren: Die 5 Stufen zum selbst fahrenden Auto | ADAC
					

Assistiert, teilautomatisiert, hochautomatisiert, vollautomatisiert, autonom: Das sind die 5 Level auf dem Weg zum autonomen Fahrzeug.




					www.adac.de


----------



## jensemann (23 März 2022)

Einer der Hauptgründe, mich von meinem letzten Fahrzeug zu trennen, war das nervtötende Gepiepse sobald die Zündung eingeschaltet war aber noch nicht alle Personen im Auto angeschnallt waren.
Zuverlässig funktionierte, beim letzten Auto und tut es auch im aktuellen, die Lichtautomatik. In jedem Tunnel geht sofort das Abblendlicht an und mit Verzögerung nach Verlassen wieder aus. Auch bei starker Bewölkung und Dämmerung. Manchmal, besonders auf langen Geraden funktioniert die Abblendautomatik nicht so toll. Wie ich festgestellt habe, vorrangig bei Gegenverkehr mit alten H4 Teelichtern als Beleuchtung.

Machbar bei LKW wäre z.B. dass ab einer gewissen Wegstrecke mit angehobener Mulde/Kran ein Alarm angeht und das Getriebe verhindert, in höhere Gänge zu schalten - zusätzlich zu Warnleuchten.  Die Schaltverhinderung kann grundsätzlich an sein, wenn Arbeitsgerät nicht in Transportstellung ist. Der Fahrer merkt dann recht schnell, wenn er nur in der niedrigsten Untersetzung fahren kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Zuverlässig funktionierte, beim letzten Auto und tut es auch im aktuellen, die Lichtautomatik. *In jedem Tunnel geht sofort das Abblendlicht an und mit Verzögerung nach Verlassen wieder aus.*


Das ist schon eine starke Leistung 😅


----------



## jensemann (23 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist schon eine starke Leistung 😅


Ja! Es gibt da deutsche Hersteller bei deren Autos findet auch das Einschalten so verzögert statt, dass man schon fast durch den Tunnel/Unterführung durch ist bevor da eine Reaktion erfolgt.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ein Losfahren mit noch "hochgeklappter Mulde" ist gängige und (z.T.) nötige Praxis. Ein Weiterfahren nach einigen Metern zu verhindern, dürfte aber durchaus machbar und sinnvoll sein.
> 
> PS:
> Warum wird bei eingeschaltetem "RückblendLicht" (NebelRückleuchte) die MaximalGeschwindigkeit eines Fahrzeugs nicht auf 50 km/h begrenzt?
> ...


Heinileini, Du musst unterscheiden zwischen:
- hochgeklappt
- nicht hochgeklappt
- runtergeklappt
- nicht runtergeklappt

Dementsprechend würde ich sagen, das Losfahren, mit "nicht runtergeklappter Mulde" ist 'gängige und (z.T.) nötige Praxis.

Aber, wenn man dabei nur max. 10km/h fahren darf, kommen die LKWs gar nicht erst auf der Autobahn an...


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Heinileini, Du musst unterscheiden zwischen:
> - hochgeklappt
> - nicht hochgeklappt
> - runtergeklappt
> - nicht runtergeklappt


Ja, das tue ich doch, Mario. Ich habe doch lange genug u.a. mit pneumatischen und hydraulischen Zylindern mit Endschaltern zu kämpfen gehabt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> kommen die LKWs gar nicht erst auf der Autobahn an...


Mir ist ja auch schleierhaft, das es dem LKW Fahrer nicht auffällt. Das Fahrverhalten des LKW muss doch ein ganz anderes sein, wenn der Kipper komplett oben ist und man durch Kurven fährt....


----------



## vollmi (28 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mir ist ja auch schleierhaft, das es dem LKW Fahrer nicht auffällt. Das Fahrverhalten des LKW muss doch ein ganz anderes sein, wenn der Kipper komplett oben ist und man durch Kurven fährt....



Das Problem ist halt. Wenn so ein Belagslkw von der Baustelle auf der Autobahn wegfährt (nachdem er den Belag in die Maschine eingebracht hat). Hat er oft so ein geringes Gewicht auf der Ladefläche, verglichen mit dem Gewicht das er mit Belag hatte, dass das erstmal nicht auffällt, da er sich erstmal besser fährt als beladen. Dazu kommt, das man von der Autobahnbaustelle ohne Kurve über die Baustellenausfahrt auf die Autobahn kommt. Da hilft eigentlich nur eine Begrenzung der möglichen Geschwindigkeit mit nicht abgesenkter Brücke, denn um die Belagsmaschine zu beschicken muss er eh nicht schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren.


----------



## knabi (28 März 2022)

Ja, hatten wir hier auch gerade 2x . Ist mir wirklich schleierhaft, daß es da keinerlei Verriegelungen gibt.
Kontrollleuchten werden ja sowieso gern übersehen - Stichwort Nebelschlußleuchte....

LKW vs. Brücke #1
LKW vs. Brücke #2

Gruß

Holger


----------

